
The Aging Brain Is Less Quick, But More Shrewd - mahipal
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124118077
======
krakensden
"Age and treachery will always beat youth and skill"

------
sliverstorm
It's like the brain is slowly figuring out the best way to operate, self-
optimizing for years and years, so that when the clock speed goes down it can
still keep up.

